# How quickly can I get luggage tags?  By the 14th?



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 7, 2011)

I need to use Magical Express for our upcoming trip after all.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 7, 2011)

Call ... my last minute trip in Aug had the ME tickets arrive in a couple of days.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the quick answer.  I will call as soon as possible.


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 8, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I need to use Magical Express for our upcoming trip after all.



Would love to know if you get them or what they told you.

A few days ago I called MS since my future daughter-in-law's parents had not received their ME tags.  I forgot to ask them if they received theirs when I received ours and they had no clue they were supposed to receive them since they never used ME.  My son figured it out during a conversation.  

Anyway - when I called (two weeks before our date), I was told that I had never given them their flight info. (which I am almost positive I did) but will add their name to the roster and they can check and pick up their own luggage or they can describe it to ME if they don't want to pick it up.  We won't take any chances - they will pick up their own luggage.

I don't know what their procedure or process is, but I thought two weeks for us was enough time but not from her response.


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 10, 2011)

Surprise, surprise.  UPS envelope outside with the ME tags! 

Was definitely not expecting them -


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Oct 13, 2011)

I love Magical Express but I do not like them handling my bags if my flight is either early (before 1 pm arrival) or late (after 7 pm) arrival. For those flights, we check our bags, pick them up and take them to the bus with us.

My objection for the early flights is that I like to be able to swim in the afternoon after going to the parks. Because the checkin time is after 3, I like to swim and use the locker rooms for changing. I can do that if I have my own bags and Ihave checked them at bell services. If ME has my bags, I am out of luck.

For the later flights, my objection is being awakened when they deliver my bags. 

It's just easier to handle them ourselves. (But we are not juggling car seats and strollers --- which would be enough to make it worthwhile to let ME deal with the bags).

elaine


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 13, 2011)

We have done both, checked our luggage with ME and picked up our own luggage.  When we leave it for ME - I keep a change of clothing in my carry on.  Most important, we want ME to have our names on the roster list.

Just curious if the OP received their ME package.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Nov 1, 2011)

we are staying at OKW. so i call them for the tags? does the hotel have wheelchairs that we can use for the week? and do i call them for the meal plan?


----------

